# Grey-ish Coconut Milk



## solanna (Dec 17, 2000)

Everytime I use a can of reduced-fat coconut milk I notice it seems to have a slight grey tint to it. I've tried a variety of brands (Trader Joe's, Thai Kitchen) and have had the same experience with all of them

Im wondering if anyone else has experienced this, and if you know what causes it?

Thanks,
Heidi


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I just used some "lite" coconut milk on Thursday (2 cans-both thai kitchen) and they were both a nice white color. I did shake the cans really well before opening. I suppose the regular seperation could make the liquid seem greyish. Have you only noticed this with "lite" versions?


----------



## solanna (Dec 17, 2000)

Hmmm. The full fat versions I've tried were all bright white. It just seems to be the reduced fat ones...


----------

